# Need some feedback and advice for optimizing our website



## Thefumigator (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello community, 
I recently posted in the non-sense forum about the translation to english of our site.
(You can see that here if you are interested)

However, my other concern is also the performance of the site. It seems to me, its a little bit "heavy" and its load time is quite long... maybe... or maybe not, depends on where I'm connected. 
So my question is, 

Should we use an optimizer? which one would you recommend?
What's the best way of improving the load time of a website?

check it here: www.wearecapicua.com

I get 10 sec aprox to load the main elements.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Frick (Nov 4, 2014)

Nothing like 10 seconds here, but the video up top (or whatever it is) was choppy for a bit.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 4, 2014)

One page load, over 10Mb of transferred data. I would make that more bandwidth friendly. It loaded "quickly" for me but I also have over 100Mbps downstream and it took over 10 seconds to fully load. I suspect someone with a lesser internet connection would be waiting a little while longer.

My advice: Ditch the animated GIFs and use HTML5 to play compressed video or cut back on the media aspects.

You also should cache the static content as it appears my client takes more time blocking (waiting on Apache) than actually receiving files with the exception of the really big ones but turn-around is still around 250ms before we get data coming back (after the connection is established).

All in all, performance makes sense for how you did things. I would re-think some of your decisions though to make it more friendly for all browsers and types of clients.

Edit: you also have 4 broken links and are using some vendor-specific JS functionality according to Chrome.

Edit2: With this all said, I think it's a slick looking website. I think you just need to make it more efficient. If you're mostly serving up static content, try using Nginx instead of Apache.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 24, 2014)

~9.5-13 secs for me. 
You can get an insight on what's holding up the loading time by running a profiler in browser ("Audit" in Chrome).
Other than that: 
1) reduce the number of external resources(webfonts, javascript etc)
2) Consolidate some local CSS (too many unused classes)
3) Load the video dynamically after the entire page has been loaded


Quick summary: Design looks awesome.
18 HTML validation errors, 88 CSS errors, 4 javascript errors


----------



## AsRock (Dec 25, 2014)

Did not notice the poll until just and loaded near enough instantly for me.


----------

